# The 5 Mother Salsas of Catalan Cuisine



## Sagittarius (May 19, 2017)

The 5 Mother Sauces of Catalan Cuisine .. 


1st:   PICADA:    This is prepared with, pinenuts, almonds, hazelnuts, day old bread crumbs, fresh parsley and garlic. 

2nd:    SOFRITO:    This is the base of all Paellas, and stews and it made with:  
Tomato, onion, garlic,  Evoo, Green Italian Peppers or Green Bell Peppers. 

3rd:  SAMFAINA:   This is renowned for the season of Lent, in which Cod Fish is prepared on a base of this thick "salsa" and it is created with: 
Red and Green Bell pepper, aubergine ( eggplant ) and tomatoes, onion, garlic .. 

4th:  ALI OLI:  Is one of the most famous of all and it is not as easy as it looks to prepare.  Must be done in a large metal bowl !  The key to its success.   
The ingredients are:   Egg yolks,  Evoo, garlice .. Voila !  This is commonly served with Squid / Calamari / Prawns and other shellfish .. 

5th:  Romesçu or Romesco:   Day old bread crumbs, Evoo, red bell peppers, tomatoes,  Sherry Vinegar or White Wine Vinegar, garlic,  Spring Onions and it is usually served with Fresh roasted vegetables and Fish ..


----------



## giggler (May 20, 2017)

I would like to try # 4

I have tried Aglio y Olio for pasta, Italian recipie.

But your # 4 recipie with egg yolks? seems much better.

yet you say for fish?

Thank You, Eric Austin Tx.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 20, 2017)

Giggler,

I highly suggest this pairing with:   Squid, Prawns / Shrimp and other Shellfish, like Crab or Lobster or Calamari. 

It could be a bit over powering paired with delicate white fish varieties. 

I add the egg yolk to create a more "French" style Mayonnaise type salsa however, the classic Ali Oil does not have Egg Yolks.  

Thank you ..  

Have a lovely weekend.


----------



## caseydog (May 20, 2017)

Thanks! 

There are many variations on Sofrito found all over Latin origin countries. I've made a Cuban Sofrito before, which is pretty similar to Catalan Sofrito, although tomatoes were not in the ones I made. 

CD


----------



## Sagittarius (May 21, 2017)

Caseydog,

Thank you for visiting ..   Yes, there are uncountable variations on "Sofrito", the base of the majority of all stews, rice and noodle dishes .. 

Tomatoes, are a large part of The  Mediterranean diet and one can find them in most base Sofrito style preparations.  

Have a lovely lovely day ..


----------



## Mad Cook (May 22, 2017)

Sagittarius said:


> The 5 Mother Sauces of Catalan Cuisine ..
> 
> 
> 1st:   PICADA:    This is prepared with, pinenuts, almonds, hazelnuts, day old bread crumbs, fresh parsley and garlic.
> ...


Sagittarius. you are making me very nostalgic for my years on Menorca, (_sigh!_)


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2017)

Mad Cook, 

Menorca ! Amazingly lovely island, and so few people have travelled there or know about the Menorcan Cuisine and Cheeses.   

The younger generations tend to head to Ibiza and the  majority over to Mallorca or the Canary Islands, depending on the time of year ..   and northern Spain during the dry, hot summers ..  

Have a nice day.


----------

